# Po serwerze został tylko dysk

## netoperek

Dzień dobry Wszystkim.

Na wstępie zaznaczę iż nie miałem za wiele do czynienia z Gentoo  :Sad: 

Powiedzcie proszę czy da się odpalić system Gentoo z dysku na innym sprzęcie i jak to zrobić. Otrzymałem po serwerze jedynie pierwszy dysk w pełni sprawny. Wiem że serwer miał RAID 1 Software'owy. Przy próbie uruchomienia systemu na innym kompie staje na: Wczytywanie początkowego dysku RAM...

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## Jacekalex

Raid 1 (mirroring) oznacza, że na dyziu jest komplet danych z serwera.

Zobacz, czy da radę ten dysk zamontować w jakimś innym kompie z Linuxem.

Jeżeli zdołasz z niego wyciągnąć wszystkie ważne dane, to możesz przykładowo 

postawić nowy serwer i wgrać na niego co potrzeba.

Chyba, ze ten dysk jest np z nie z RAID 1 tylko z innego trybu RAID typu 0,3,5,6, to wtedy ten dysk się sam nie przyda za bardzo.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

